# Whale shark



## ytbj (May 26, 2004)

I took this pic in Nov. 03 by the north Baker rigs. The fish around it are Ling.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Totally cool. Thanks for sharing.

Kelly


----------



## bluecat (May 21, 2004)

Nice Pic,,, I Hope To Run Accross One Someday


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

awesome cool pic


----------



## tamdev (Jun 30, 2005)

that is an awesome sight to see


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Awesome! The ling around it is pretty cool.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Maybe he thought the boat was his true mate? lol


----------

